# DWC Scrog Throwdown Growdown 2012



## BluBerry (Jan 2, 2012)

*With the start of a New Year comes a new thread for fellow RIU DWC Scroggers to post their pics and to give and receive tips and other information about DWC Scrogging. Thanks to all who made the 2011 thread what it was and hope this one turns out even better. Happy New Year RIU!!* *Let's get this 2012 Throwdown started**. Pictures and Comments are always welcome! 

Day 21 of 12/12
Screen height is 8 inches above rez lids. 400 w MH/HPS light with AN Sensi Grow/Bloom nutes

*View attachment 1969050

View attachment 1969051

View attachment 1969052

View attachment 1969053

View attachment 1969054

View attachment 1969055*
*


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 2, 2012)

And it begins....


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 2, 2012)

rayishungry said:


> And it begins....


*Maybe some others will throw down some pics of their grow and setups as well. *


----------



## Psychild (Jan 3, 2012)

Wo0t! I'm here! let's get this party started!


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 3, 2012)

Im back... remember those two little girls from before christmas?


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the bud porn keep em coming.


----------



## stondded (Jan 3, 2012)

grapegod under 600 w lucas formula flora nova bloom 32 days 12/12


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 3, 2012)

*Looking good guys! **Feel free to post pics of your screen & setup as well.*


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 3, 2012)

*Here are a couple pics I pulled from the web. The first picture reminds me of Whodats scrog. Maybe he will come visit with some new pics. 

*View attachment 1971396

View attachment 1971397

*Not hydro but tomato scrogging on a large scale screen*

View attachment 1971398


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha alright because i love these girls so much. Im using 400w mh/hps, AN sensi AB + nirvana(flower booster) growing 2 plants in about 7-8 gallons. screen is set at 8 inches above lid. Seeds are from sannies, actually both mad shack fem freebies cause the regulars i bought (blue choc) both turned out male. hemp screen 

Day 24: last day veg (front two turned out male)


Day 65 (yesterday):


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 5, 2012)

So starting day 18 of flower. The bottom leaves are turning yellow and I have changed up my nutes to fix it. The pictures look a little worse than it really is. She is starting to pop corn and a few trichromes have formed on the sugar leaves. About 5 more weeks.

ppm 790
temp 68
water temp 64
ph 5.5-6.0

View attachment 1975349View attachment 1975350View attachment 1975351View attachment 1975352View attachment 1975353View attachment 1975354View attachment 1975355View attachment 1975356


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 5, 2012)

ide cut all those large leaves below the screen. now is the time


----------



## stondded (Jan 5, 2012)

nice lookin plant ray and i agree wit mufastaa


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 9, 2012)

View attachment 1983991

View attachment 1983993

View attachment 1983994

View attachment 1983997


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 9, 2012)

Blu, your shit is looking dope. Great growth and looking sticky. I think a nitrogen deficiency slowed me down. Hope mine are looking like yours soon.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 9, 2012)

BluBerry said:


> View attachment 1983991 View attachment 1983997


 WOW BluBerry, is that a jungle gym underneath your Jungle?kiss-ass


----------



## Cheebaca (Jan 9, 2012)

BluBerry said:


> View attachment 1971398


That is absolutely beautiful man. I may have to borrow that idea for a future patio/garden project.


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 9, 2012)

end of week 7


----------



## stondded (Jan 10, 2012)

blu tht screen looks awesome cant wait till my scrogs r tht even, nxt round will b better
plus rep


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 10, 2012)

stondded said:


> blu tht screen looks awesome cant wait till my scrogs r tht even, nxt round will b better
> plus rep


*Thanks bro! It looks awesome but there is always room for improvement as I am still learning. You will get it next time!*


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 10, 2012)

Cheebaca said:


> That is absolutely beautiful man. I may have to borrow that idea for a future patio/garden project.


*That would look awesome over a back patio or a garden! Post pics if you do it and keep us posted..*


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 11, 2012)

*Come on people don't be shy! Throwdown some pics of your scrogs and setups. *


----------



## sweenbean (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi blueberry im a big fan of your work over the last few years  i am growing in a closet and would like to hear what tips you have for beginner scrog so i dont make the stupid mistakes.
heres a link to my grow and i hope to put a screen in soon but would like to know what you think? 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/502066-beans-600w-blue-cheese-closet.html


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 11, 2012)

View attachment 1989255

Awwwww yea it's 2012 with the scroggie-stylez  Just wanted to say hey to everyone! Hope the new year brings all of us better results and may the cultivation gods be with you  

Here's what I got goin on now btw---> 1 Mystery Fem from Round 1 (Flaming Kirby/Danakush) under a 400w light in 3x3x6 tent. She has the whole screen all to herself...

My bad she's at Day 10ish of Flower


----------



## Psychild (Jan 11, 2012)

got a late scrog in right now with soil, I'll post pics soon &#8730;


----------



## kindnugz (Jan 11, 2012)

I finally have something worthy of posting...


(Sept 3 2011)

I started 3 Northern Lights/Big Bud from seed on July 27th. I wasn't finished with my grow room yet swo I had to use a makeshift cabinet and that slowed development. I used 3 gallon pails with large netpots plumbed together so I could use drip irrigation then have it run out back into the res. I vegged them until early october and continued to weave them down for the first week of flowering. 

(november 15th 2011)
Slowly, a bunch of colas rose up. They are under a single 600 watt HID with a lumatech ballast (it's a dual ballast with another 600 next to it on my power kush plants. I used the Technaflora program throughout and have had amazing growth. I decided to use rubbermaid wire shelving as my screen. I just have a ton of it around and it works fine. 

(December 12th 2011)
Right away one plant did way better than the others in forming buds. This was the plant that I used a larger piece of rockwool and had to let the cube stick out fromt he top of the netpot by two inches. It seemed to allow more room and created much better root growth than the other plants. The yield was 30% better too.

Finally, the colas started to fill in and fatten up. This shot was two weeks ago after I harvested one plant that was small and more advanced than the others. I got 4 ounces off that. This week I harvested the rest and it is drying now. It's still drying but I think I will get close to a pound from the three plants. This is great news, I will have weed to treat my glaucoma untill the summer when a batch I am just starting is ready. I highly recommend NL/BB for ease of growth and monsterous yield. The smoke is great too though I have not smoked any cured bud yet.

This is a terrible quality pic from my crappy iphone3 but it gives you an idea of the giant buds I got. Some are two feet long and wiegh over two ounces! They are hanging from wire closet shelving. Overall this was a big success despite the very long time it took to grow.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Post the Dry Weight when they finish off


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 12, 2012)

KindNug...Sick grow. +Rep. Mineralz, looking good. Can't wait to see them start budding.

Day25
I think I'm finally getting my nitrogen deficiency in control. Her buds are small and she has few trichomes as a result. I boosted her with some nitrate (about 12tsp of B.C. Grow in my 5gal cooler). She also has some new root growth.

ppm 1350
ph 6.0
rez 62-65
temp 68-76

View attachment 1992290View attachment 1992296View attachment 1992297View attachment 1992292View attachment 1992295View attachment 1992294View attachment 1992293View attachment 1992298View attachment 1992299View attachment 1992300View attachment 1992301View attachment 1992302View attachment 1992303View attachment 1992305View attachment 1992306View attachment 1992307View attachment 1992308View attachment 1992309View attachment 1992310View attachment 1992311View attachment 1992312View attachment 1992313View attachment 1992314View attachment 1992315View attachment 1992316View attachment 1992317


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn nice work all! Killer crop Nugz and Ray that plant's a phuckin tree mane! I tried to rep ya, but it wont let me :/ Excited to see how everyone's crop turns out, but as alwayz I have no doubts they'll be satisfying  Keep em coming everyone!


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 13, 2012)

*Looking awesome guys! Keep em coming*


----------



## amax420 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm thinking about a scrog setup for my next grow. Is the water change a pain in the ass with the screen in place?


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 14, 2012)

amax420 said:


> I'm thinking about a scrog setup for my next grow. Is the water change a pain in the ass with the screen in place?


*It depends on how you have it setup. You can put a small submersible water pump in the bottom of the rez and turn it on to suck the water out when you want to change your rez water. Me personally I changed my rez water once right before I switched to flower and have a float valve in my rez that is hooked up to an external rez that constantly feeds fresh water and nutes into the grow rez. The constant fresh water coming into the grow rez makes it to where I don't have buildup or water issues which means I don't have to change the water during the grow. As long as you can keep your rez clean during the grow then there is nothing saying you have to do weekly changes. **Some people can really over think things and make them harder than they actually are or need to be**. Good Luck and Happy Growing!*


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 14, 2012)

*These 2 ladies are coming along nicely!*

View attachment 1996968

View attachment 1996970
View attachment 1996971
View attachment 1996972


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks awesome Blu. You can make your setup super hard or super easy. Gotta plan shit out or it will and does suck....for a bit, you'll figure stuff out and say "fuck that's so simple, wish I did that earlier." My lady is just starting to pack on those clear mushrooms. She's a super slow starter but I've read she finishes nicely.


----------



## amax420 (Jan 14, 2012)

BluBerry said:


> *It depends on how you have it setup. You can put a small submersible water pump in the bottom of the rez and turn it on to suck the water out when you want to change your rez water. Me personally I changed my rez water once right before I switched to flower and have a float valve in my rez that is hooked up to an external rez that constantly feeds fresh water and nutes into the grow rez. The constant fresh water coming into the grow rez makes it to where I don't have buildup or water issues which means I don't have to change the water during the grow. As long as you can keep your rez clean during the grow then there is nothing saying you have to do weekly changes. **Some people can really over think things and make them harder than they actually are or need to be**. Good Luck and Happy Growing!*


Got ya. What type of float and switch are you using?


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 15, 2012)

BluBerry said:


> *Now you should get yourself a mini pvc float valve for like $10-15 from USPlastics.com They save alot of time and headache on watering and adding nutes and with the fresh water always coming in it seems to help keep the rez cleaner. Just install it and hook it up to an exterior rez and it works like a champ.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the float valve he was talking about.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## BluBerry (Jan 15, 2012)

*Hell Yeah UC!! Massive & healthy looking roots. That should be a very nice harvest!!*


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 15, 2012)

I have read that the res should be changed not just to get fresh water, but also to make sure the nutes are in the right abundancies. For example if say you are using a nute that is 5-5-5, but for some reason your plants are wanting more nitrogen at a certain point in time, it seems like you would quickly run out of nitrogen, and only adding more nutes when you top off wouldnt fix the problem.

That being said if there arent any problems or deficiencies than this works totally fine and is way easier, but i could see how it could create problems.

Personally I stopped changing my res every week, and have been changing it every 2 weeks during flower, but i am going to try to get away without changing it the last month because it is a huge bitch. so far so good.
Next time ill definitely have a different setup with a pump and an exterior res.


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 15, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> I have read that the res should be changed not just to get fresh water, but also to make sure the nutes are in the right abundancies. For example if say you are using a nute that is 5-5-5, but for some reason your plants are wanting more nitrogen at a certain point in time, it seems like you would quickly run out of nitrogen, and only adding more nutes when you top off wouldnt fix the problem.
> 
> That being said if there arent any problems or deficiencies than this works totally fine and is way easier, but i could see how it could create problems.
> 
> ...


*Nitrogen loss is a common problem during flowering anyways but at least with my method I am not dumping the nitrogen or veg nutes out of the rez and adding new flower nutes. I kept the veg nutes in the rez and added the flower nutes to the ext rez so they blended together when I switched to flower and since have been adding only flower nutes. So I guess it comes down to a personal choice but I have not had any problems with not changing my rez weekly or bi-weekly as I add the nutes and check the PPM in the ext rez. My ladies look pretty healthy I think. I do not know the scientific specs or anything on the issue but I do know what has worked for me and not having to change the rez every 1-2 weeks makes growing a little more enjoyable. 
*


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 15, 2012)

nitrogen was just an example. the same is true with P, K, or any other trace element that your plants need. If you dont change the res, the elements your plants use the most (relative to the abundance) will be depleted before the other elements.

In other words, if you are feeding a 5-5-5 mix and your plants are actually eating 4-5-6, and you never change the res, eventually you will have problems like not enough K and too much N.

but i agree your plants look fine.


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 15, 2012)

*To each their own. Whatever works for you but ill keep mine simple and low maintenance until I see deficiencies or problems.*


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 15, 2012)

Topping off and not changing the nutrients is actually a method but the name escapes me at the moment...guess why? Ha...and as long as you know your ppm it's usually not a problem if your reservoir stays clean. I've actually been growing lettuce, green pepper, and basil in water that's about 4-5 weeks old. The ppm have stayed around 500 and I just raise the ph every so often. And I change my weed rez every 2-3 weeks and I still had a nitrogen deficiency. Had to bump ppm to 1400 to please her needs. Resin production is starting to take off now.


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 17, 2012)

getting closer... end of week 8


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Bluberry don't mean to thread jack you with my questions but im unsure and figure you could offer your opinion. I'm thinking of buying two of these eight site dwc http://www.ebay.com/itm/Killer-Green-Complete-Hydroponic-DWC-8-Plant-Hydro-High-Yeild-System-Grow-Guide-/200694241076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eba4f1734 for 8 one foot tall lollipopped sog plants. My worry is the res size being four gallons is that adequate root space? I know I'll have too change the res more often but no big deal. I'll obviously upgrade the air pump but its the size of the res and space between plants im wondering about.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 17, 2012)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hey Bluberry don't mean to thread jack you with my questions but im unsure and figure you could offer your opinion. I'm thinking of buying two of these eight site dwc http://www.ebay.com/itm/Killer-Green-Complete-Hydroponic-DWC-8-Plant-Hydro-High-Yeild-System-Grow-Guide-/200694241076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eba4f1734 for 8 one foot tall lollipopped sog plants. My worry is the res size being four gallons is that adequate root space? I know I'll have too change the res more often but no big deal. I'll obviously upgrade the air pump but its the size of the res and space between plants im wondering about.


IMO, if you are planning on trying to grow in something like that until you harvest would be a nightmare! The plants would be drinking anywhere from 1/2-2/3 of your res in a single day by the time they are in week 4-5 of bloom! Something like that would be ideal for new clones and such to veg for a while, but I wouldn't try to go full cycle with a res that small and that many plants.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, I will have some good pics in a week or so. Had some major issues with my Bubba's Kush(crap GHS) plant once I put it in the bud area and under my screen. It is slowly coming back, but not that I really care as I am BEYOND happy to report that my 2 blueberry plants I also have in there are FEMALE's!!!! This made my day and then some to say the least! Long story short, I have been trying to grow these bloody blueberry's for 6+ months now! I have a small scale setup, so I only start a couple of seeds of new strains at a time! Well, the last 6 seeds in a row were males! I was having the worst luck in the world with this strain! The G13xHaze seeds I got from the same supplier ended up giving me 2 females right off the get go and 1 definite keeper pheno. I have both of those mothers going still until I get a few more top notch strains in my collection that I want to keep and start running out of room. I also have a couple of Cannacopia BC Roadkill(SkunkxDC) seedlings off to the races. They will be ready to go for next batch!

Thank BB for inspiring me to go SCROG!


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah i hope i have better luck with females too. i planted 2 blue chocolates i was stoked about til they were both male 

i only have 4 more hopefully one will turn out. im thinking about trying to reveg a little clone i have now after i havest just in case.

and i agree that the res would be too small to do a full cycle. and they are really close to eachother, which is common for a sog, but ide rather do a scrog with a topped plant and give it more room. go for individual 5 gal buckets w/ 4 inch net pots. thats what i wish i did. maybe with a rdwc setup like blu has to make adding water easier in an external res.


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 18, 2012)

*Niko that's up to you but I wouldn't buy it for me considering I can do a scrog with 1-2 plants and get the same or a bigger yield than with the SOG method. I am with them on the small rez, it would be ok to veg in but would need something bigger because those roots would get intertwined and cause issues or small growth. You have kinda switched up a couple times from DWC to talking about a flood and drain and now SOG. Have you not found something that has worked for you? Me personally I prefer the scrog method in individual containers for bigger roots and bigger plants and have a good yield with 1-2 plants vs having 10-15 plants to produce the same amount of bud. Be patient and keep it simple! Good Luck and Happy Growing!*

*Thanks Slanty I am glad I have inspired someone to do a scrog. I like it and don't think I'll be switching up anytime soon.*
*
I feel you on the male issue. I had 10 Extrema seeds and had 9 males and this round is my 1st Extrema but I have some feminized Extrema and Jackberry for my next grow. Should be a good grow!*


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 18, 2012)

View attachment 2005980

Almost done with Week 2 of Flower  Hope everyone is chugging right along! My single-plant experiment is pretty satisfying I must say I've learned a shitload already! Gets better every time I do it and I'm in <3 with the scrog method...next round I'm just taking it vertical  Happy growing all and feel free to swing by the thread and leave an opinion or 3


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 19, 2012)

*Looking good Minz! I think scrog is the way to go once you get the hang of it. I'm chugging right along as well. Chugga chugga choo choo!!*


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 19, 2012)

Day 32

ppm 1440
ph 6.5
temp 68-76
rez temp 58-64

View attachment 2007667View attachment 2007669View attachment 2007673View attachment 2007711View attachment 2007714View attachment 2007716View attachment 2007705View attachment 2007703View attachment 2007701View attachment 2007700View attachment 2007696View attachment 2007689View attachment 2007678View attachment 2007685View attachment 2007708View attachment 2007723View attachment 2007710View attachment 2007728View attachment 2007733View attachment 2007736View attachment 2007737View attachment 2007739View attachment 2007738View attachment 2007740


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking good rayishungry! Are you going to veg longer next time though to fill up the whole area? I am vegging mine until my area is going to be pretty much completely covered to see what these babies can do! You are just wasting a whole lot of light there IMO is all.


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 19, 2012)

*Looking good Ray! Made their way thru the screen and budded on up nicely! Not much longer.
Slanty IMO you should fill the screen about 2/3 then flip and fill the screen out with the stretch instead of filling up the screen completely because then you will have an overgrown scrog with budz fighting for light and oxygen which can cause pest, mold and other issues. *


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks awesome Ray! So glad you're having better results this round man really


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 19, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Looking good rayishungry! Are you going to veg longer next time though to fill up the whole area? I am vegging mine until my area is going to be pretty much completely covered to see what these babies can do! You are just wasting a whole lot of light there IMO is all.


I will be vegging longer next time. I had to switch because I have to stop in March for a little bit to spend time with my newborn.

And Mineralz it's a lot better this time around. Ha.

OH.....and WhoDat is to blame for the turn around on my lady. Thanks WD!!!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I hear ya BB. One of my plants will be a bit overgrown but shouldn't cause me any issues. Everything is riding on when this stupid Bubbs's Kush is going to have enough growth back on it to put them into 12/12 cycle. One of my blueberries has become a monster in a hurry though! Canopy should be 2/3 or better full within a week I figure now. Space is roughly 3 1/2' X 5 1/2'.


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 20, 2012)

*Day 39 of 12/12*
*Fairly even canopy except for the monster El Monstre bud right in the center**.*

View attachment 2008548
View attachment 2008549
View attachment 2008550
View attachment 2008551


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 20, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Yeah, I hear ya BB. One of my plants will be a bit overgrown but shouldn't cause me any issues. Everything is riding on when this stupid Bubbs's Kush is going to have enough growth back on it to put them into 12/12 cycle. One of my blueberries has become a monster in a hurry though! Canopy should be 2/3 or better full within a week I figure now. Space is roughly 3 1/2' X 5 1/2'.


*Are you growing from seed? If so then maybe the one growing faster is a male. That's usually how I tell a male from a young age cuz they will grow more vigorous but if it's a clone or fem seed then disregard that. *


----------



## dapio (Jan 20, 2012)

that is going to be some kill BB! I like the donkey dick style I grew my last one right on the base of the screen last grow I feel if I had allowed them to grow vertical a little at each site I would have increased yield. Do you purposely let them grow like that?


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 20, 2012)

@blu
yeah im just like 2 weeks ahead of you... you should be getting stoked for the next couple weeks its gonna be awesome.
super happy with these advanced nutrients. so many haters out there.


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 20, 2012)

*Dapio: Thanks, it def looks and smell like some kill. Yes I purposely try to grow them like that. I try to get as many tops as possible during veg by tucking and pulling daily. I tuck and train them thru veg and into flower until the stretch ends at which point I like them to be about 3-5 inches above the screen after the stretch ends. From there they will start stacking and packing on size. I like the base of my bud to start just below the screen and bud up from there and ending up with 10-12 inch budz. (strain dependant of course)

Mufastaa: Most of the haters of AN that I see just don't wanna pay the prices but to me they are not that expensive as long as they produce great results in which I am very pleased with the results I have gotten with them. I added some Overdrive to the Extrema today so hopefully she will pack on size over the next couple weeks cuz I plan to chop her in about 3 weeks and the El Monstre in about 7 weeks. *


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 20, 2012)

BluBerry said:


> *Are you growing from seed? If so then maybe the one growing faster is a male. That's usually how I tell a male from a young age cuz they will grow more vigorous but if it's a clone or fem seed then disregard that. *


I am growing from seed. I was a bit leery at first as well about the bigger one possibly being a male as well! The other day though, upon close inspection of the plants, I saw several pistols on both plants! I am not sure what the deal is with these blueberry seeds, as it almost seems like they are trying to auto-flower? I have them on an 18/6 schedule, but both have pistols on them!? I am guessing they are just mature enough to show their sex. Oh well, I am not going to over think it and am just going to ride the wave! I can't wait to try this strain, as I stated the G13xHaze I got from BCSeedKing as well was some killer genetics!


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 21, 2012)

*Post some pics and lets see what you got*


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 21, 2012)

BluBerry said:


> *Post some pics and lets see what you got*


Aww.. Do I have to?



The 3rd pic is of that Bubba's Kush that almost croaked on me. She is coming back slowly.... but I won't have much issue filling the screen with the other 2!

And here is one of the lovely G13xHaze runs:


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 21, 2012)

Noice Slanty  +Rep for those..."Learning How To Roll" my ass lmao Btw, how was that G13!? I only assume it was amazing, but ya never know. I dig the screen as well...nylon fiber yea? 2" x 2"?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 21, 2012)

Mineralz said:


> Noice Slanty  +Rep for those..."Learning How To Roll" my ass lmao Btw, how was that G13!? I only assume it was amazing, but ya never know. I dig the screen as well...nylon fiber yea? 2" x 2"?


 Maybe this will explain better how the G13xHaze was: The 1st 4 are from 1 plant. Last one from the other. Two different pheno's. My plants don't exceed much if any taller than 3'.  For my 1st online seed purchase ever being from BCSeedKing and their very reasonable prices, I think I got what I paid for already just with the G13xHaze strain, and these blueberries are looking pretty crazy! My screen hole size atm is 2x3, but I think I will be putting it to 2x2 after this round. And yes... braided nylon fiber. Works great and is very resistant to the conditions we are using it in, so should last quite a long time! It is fairly soft and can manipulate it around pretty easy as well. 


edit: wanted to add.... look at the ashes in the tray top left pic 2....


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 22, 2012)

*Great Pics Slanty! You been holding out on us. The nylon is the best stuff to use IMO. *


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 22, 2012)

+Rep Stan! Aweome monster nugs.

Day 25
View attachment 2012497

Day 35
View attachment 2012505View attachment 2012509
View attachment 2012499View attachment 2012498View attachment 2012511View attachment 2012508View attachment 2012507


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 24, 2012)

These bloody blueberry plants are growing like mad! The inter-nodal spacing is ridiculous! I think I am going to have to cut out a bunch so that the canopy isn't overcrowded! I really can't wait to see what these things are going to produce! I have stepped up my game as well this round besides trying the scrog. I added a 2nd 400HPS to my bud area! For all future grows, I will have 1 plant under each HPS! 

The whole scrog thing was the answer to my issue I was toying with in my head of how to get better light penetration to the lower parts of my plants to reduce the popcorn buds. I was already trimming the bottom foot or so of growth in the bud cycle, but with the size of nugs I was getting, they were still obstructing a lot of light to the lower area. I was contemplating going to a bigger light(1000w HPS) for the better penetration, but now using the screen, I can control the height and spread the canopy out evenly! Just thinking of what the outcome of my 1st attempt at scrog'n is getting me all giddy!


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 24, 2012)

*You will really have a crowded screen if you wait til the screen is mostly full before you flip. 2/3 is ideal. Trim out a bit of the fan leaves and open up the lower buds to more light penetration and you won't have as many golfballs. IMO*


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 24, 2012)

I am going to flip this Sunday regardless. The Bubba's Kush finally has enough growth on it that it should fill out the screen a fair bit during stretch now. I was just waiting for it to grow enough new growth before I flipped. These blueberries will fill out 1/2 to 2/3's no problem I am thinking the way they are looking. That stupid BK plant set me back a good week. My 1st and last purchase of a GHS product! I hadn't done enough research at the time I bought those stupid GHS feminized seeds. I got some other killer strains just waiting to get going and try. If this BK shows any signs of herming on me, it is out and will be a lesson learned.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 25, 2012)

Sunday can't come soon enough for this one:


I am thinking about topping 1 or 2 ends in the bottom right corner due to running out of space. Figure if I do it tonight or tomorrow, it should be fully recovered by Sunday for the flip. Did I mention these things are bushes?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 25, 2012)

BluBerry said:


> *You will really have a crowded screen if you wait til the screen is mostly full before you flip. 2/3 is ideal. Trim out a bit of the fan leaves and open up the lower buds to more light penetration and you won't have as many golfballs. IMO*


Golfballs? By the way these blueberries are looking, they will be one long assed cola on every branch! Wonder how big these ones will get!!? The G13xHaze one pheno produced colas larger than 40oz booze bottles! The other one produced ones not as thick and round, but some were 18+" long! All on plants less than 3' tall! 

I figure by running the screen now, and having a 400w HPS for each plant after this round, I will have some insane success! I am going to shoot for the lb per plant mark!!!


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 26, 2012)

*Sounds Good! Good Luck with the lb per plant but anything is possible. *


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 26, 2012)

Day 39
View attachment 2020189
ppm 1400
temp 65-76
rez temp 65-72
ph 6.0

View attachment 2020186View attachment 2020187View attachment 2020191View attachment 2020192View attachment 2020190View attachment 2020188View attachment 2020193


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 26, 2012)

*Looking Awesome Ray!* *That's a* *massive trunk**!*


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 26, 2012)

*Lights Out*
View attachment 2020237
View attachment 2020238
*El Monstre*
View attachment 2020239
*Extrema*
View attachment 2020240
View attachment 2020241


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 26, 2012)

damn that extrema looks good. that last picture is beautiful.


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 26, 2012)

*Thanks! Very sticky and smells awesome!!*


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 26, 2012)

my turn 

end o week 9. think im gonna chop the babe on the left at the end of week 10, she's in the close up.

(mad shack from sannies, 24 day veg)


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Jan 26, 2012)

6 White Widow x Big Bud, 2,000w Magnum XXXL, House & Garden nutes, CO2 & water chiller. 

View attachment 2020676


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey BB, what nutes do you use? I am sure I have read it somewhere once upon a time, but being a stoner and all........

You think I will have issues hitting the lb mark per plant under a 400w HPS? I was getting 3/4 lb off 2 plants before using just straight up GH 3 part! I added some AN Big Bud and Overdrive last round to a crop I sort of stressed all to hell. Regardless, I definitely got much denser nugs by adding those 2 supplements to the reservoir mix! This grow, I have the full line of AN to get the hang of them and do some trial and error experimentation. Using a screen and knowing each strain's needs once I have them all dialed in, I honestly think I will be pushing the lb marker now that I have doubled my lighting! Only time will tell! There is still a long way to go for 2012!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 26, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> 6 White Widow x Big Bud, 2,000w Magnum XXXL, House & Garden nutes, CO2 & water chiller.


I take it you are on a 12/12 schedule?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 26, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> my turn
> 
> end o week 9. think im gonna chop the babe on the left at the end of week 10, she's in the close up.
> 
> ...


IMHO, that one has more than a week to go! More likely 2 - 2 1/2.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Jan 26, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I take it you are on a 12/12 schedule?



No. 18/6 for at least 1 more week maybe two. I want to fill the screen as much as possible before flipping to 12/12


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah watch out dawg, looks like your screen is way too small. if they stretch anything like my girls, you could center that one on the bottom left, flip it now, and still fill out the whole screen. mine were from seeds though, idk about yours.


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 26, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> No. 18/6 for at least 1 more week maybe two. I want to fill the screen as much as possible before flipping to 12/12


*If you fill it out too much then you will overcrowd your screen. Fill it out about 2/3 then flip and fill it in with the stretch or you will regret it. But another week should be fine.*


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 26, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Hey BB, what nutes do you use? I am sure I have read it somewhere once upon a time, but being a stoner and all........
> 
> You think I will have issues hitting the lb mark per plant under a 400w HPS? I was getting 3/4 lb off 2 plants before using just straight up GH 3 part! I added some AN Big Bud and Overdrive last round to a crop I sort of stressed all to hell. Regardless, I definitely got much denser nugs by adding those 2 supplements to the reservoir mix! This grow, I have the full line of AN to get the hang of them and do some trial and error experimentation. Using a screen and knowing each strain's needs once I have them all dialed in, I honestly think I will be pushing the lb marker now that I have doubled my lighting! Only time will tell! There is still a long way to go for 2012!


*
I use AN Sensi Grow A & B with Overdrive, Big Bud, B-52 & Voo Doo Juice. I think it will be tough to get a lb per plant under that 400 w but it can be done under the right conditions and a long veg time. I got 9 oz dry off my last plant and feel I could have gotten a little more. *


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, from my previous grows, I am very confident that I will be able to get 3/4lb per plant for my 800 Watts total! The screen is going to double my output at the very least. I figure 2 week veg under the screens at most from now on when knowing the strain! That is not including my cloning and veg under my T5's just in case you are thinking I am totally crazy! I should be able to move in plants that are 1.5' tall with some good sub-growth and spread out fairly well now that I am understanding what I need to do to utilize this screen thingamajiggy.....

ps. A suggestion if you are using AN. There is a place on fleabay that is selling AN for dirt cheap with free shipping with orders over $85(isn't hard with AN). They are including with that purchase: 50g Big Bud, 50g Carboload, 40g Bud Bloood! Just so you all know and may want to place an order!?!(they will match any online advertised price as well just in case) If you place multiple orders, they WILL give you the bonus with each order as well and ship them together!(they did with mine anyways!)

edit: have to edit 10x cause I am stoned when I post and don't spell check.....


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Jan 26, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> yeah watch out dawg, looks like your screen is way too small. if they stretch anything like my girls, you could center that one on the bottom left, flip it now, and still fill out the whole screen. mine were from seeds though, idk about yours.


The screen is 4'x4' and the size of the holes is 2"x2". I'm gonna veg until about 2/3 full then flip.


----------



## AtrophyIntelect (Jan 26, 2012)

wow! so pretty thats so legit!!! how did you implement the srog? I just fimmed 2 days ago any its looking like i'll get 5, but i have no clue where to go from here... any tips form your experience?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 26, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> The screen is 4'x4' and the size of the holes is 2"x2". I'm gonna veg until about 2/3 full then flip.


If I were you, I would be thinking about going 12/12 like... this weekend!(unless you know those plants don't stretch much)

Take my suggestion as a grain of salt as I haven't done a scrog until now... but looks like you will be running out of space in a hurry with that many plants and trying to scrog!

ps.....DUH!


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 27, 2012)

AtrophyIntelect said:


> wow! so pretty thats so legit!!! how did you implement the srog? I just fimmed 2 days ago any its looking like i'll get 5, but i have no clue where to go from here... any tips form your experience?


*Some pics of the setup would be helpful but for starters you need to get a screen installed in the grow area and let the plants grow up into it and start the training process*


----------



## mufastaa (Jan 27, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> The screen is 4'x4' and the size of the holes is 2"x2". I'm gonna veg until about 2/3 full then flip.


that was my plan... i flipped ahead of time (@24 days veg), when screen was probably 2/3 full with 4 plants. then 2 plants turned out male, and the remaining 2 still filled out and outgrew the screen and are now crowding eachother. i wish i had just one plant in the center of the screen now. also iwould move the screen up a lil bit cause mine turned out kinda low and doesn't give the buds at the canopy any support. or you could add a second screen like a foot or so above the first one, cause having the screen low during veg is pretty nice. i put a couple pictures up of my last day vegging on the first page of this thread and also what they look like now.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I have been more than patient with this SCROG! I haven't actually veg'ed a plant in my bud area in a long time now! I am eager to see what this is all about! I am beyond stoked at how even the canopy is now, but just hope I have a prayer of keeping it that way in the next week or two!(added a BK clone to the area just to make sure I fill out the screen completely!(forgot to mention, I am NOT doing DWC this round.... NFT) I will be building a whacked out system that I will be able to incorporate UCWC/DWC in one system to fit my needs.(in the works atm) This will be very small scale btw: 1-2 res, 2 DWC buckets, adjustable as required. I am aiming to be able to do 2 different strains in the same bud area using the same screen. Start off with 1 common res and have the possibility to use just the DWC res's if running 2 different strains with different bud times towards the end. If I start yielding what I think my full potential is utilizing the screen, I may not have to go to this extreme, but on the other hand, think incorporating under current to the setup can only enhance things even more! I am going to hit the lb/plant maker one way or another BluBerry!



Pic 1 is of that BK that was on its last legs! A bit over a week later and it fills out 1/4 of my screen!


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 28, 2012)

View attachment 2024633View attachment 2024635
View attachment 2024634

Day 23


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 30, 2012)

*Slanty: I would be careful doing 2 different strains under the same screen. I have 2 different ones in there now a 8 wk and a 12 wk flowerer and I don't think I will be doing that again. I will keep the same strain or at least strains with the same flowering period. Good Luck with the lb per plant. I never said it couldn't be done I said it will be tough but you don't have anything to prove to me. Good Luck and Happy Growing!

Looking Good Minz! You're getting the hang of things this round huh? Lol*


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 30, 2012)

BluBerry said:


> *Slanty: I would be careful doing 2 different strains under the same screen. I have 2 different ones in there now a 8 wk and a 12 wk flowerer and I don't think I will be doing that again. I will keep the same strain or at least strains with the same flowering period. Good Luck with the lb per plant. I never said it couldn't be done I said it will be tough but you don't have anything to prove to me. Good Luck and Happy Growing!
> 
> Looking Good Minz! You're getting the hang of things this round huh? Lol*


Supz Blu. This round hasn't been too bad, but I still think I should have trained for another couple of days. It really is difficult to see how I did with all the canopy leafage so all I can do is hope. I'm shooting for 4oz at least. It's not in the genetics to pull more than that I dont think. I've got a ways to go still....I havent pulled 8 dry oz off a plant yet and the closest I've come was the Bubblelicious weighing in at 6.5oz. I've learned a boat load though as usual and things dont seem to be waning away quality-wise so I cant complain at all mane


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 30, 2012)

Added about 4 tsp of liquid phosphorus and 4 days later....bam. About 3 more weeks.
Day 39





Day 43
View attachment 2028398View attachment 2028395View attachment 2028397View attachment 2028396


----------



## BluBerry (Jan 30, 2012)

*Lights Out *


*El Monstre*


*Extrema*


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 30, 2012)

WOW!!! Looking good Ray, Min, & Blu! I can't wait! You are all giving me an itch posting stuff like that!

My canopy is filling out very nice. They are drinking ~6L and ~100+ PPM per day since I flipped! The 2 strains I have in there right now Blu are 8-9 week strains. I don't think I would mix anything with more than a weeks difference in total bud time. This will only come from growing each strain a few times to get them all figured out though; because you can have the same strain, but different pheno's that have very different bud times!

That Exrema is looking very yummy to say the least!


----------



## rayishungry (Jan 30, 2012)

Blu, I can't wait for my lady to be as frosty as your 2. And Slant, your stuff is coming in and will be juicy for sure.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 30, 2012)

That 1st pic bluberry posted looks dank !!


----------



## kindnugz (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi again, just a followup to my earlier post, I had three northern lights/big bud plants scrogged into about a square yard of screen under a lumatec 600 with yieldmaster II. I pulled 8, 6 and 6 oz, plus 2 oz of popcorn bud. 22 total! It pays to wait!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not nearly as far along as yall are.. I took a rather lengthy break over the holidays, but here is my first batch of o'12;

and my scrog screen which will not be used for another week or two probably. I have it set for 1 ft.




my tallest is 5 1/2 in right now, so they'll have to get bigger for sure before I flip; Im going for 12-24 in buds, and at least 1 lb





my direlict t5 panel. it will be put to good use soon enough.


----------



## rayishungry (Feb 2, 2012)

I put on some gloves and moved some nugs to let more light in, I have some before and after photos.

Any body know how to get the resin off the gloves? I heard freezing but that never works, or do I not have enough resin on them?
Does she look like she'll be finished in 2 more weeks? Or will it be 3 or 4?

Day 46
Temp 78
Water 63
ppm 1440 (1760 before I added more water)
ph 6.0

View attachment 2035228View attachment 2035230View attachment 2035232View attachment 2035234View attachment 2035237View attachment 2035239View attachment 2035241View attachment 2035243View attachment 2035244View attachment 2035246View attachment 2035248View attachment 2035251View attachment 2035252View attachment 2035253View attachment 2035255View attachment 2035257


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking great ray! I don't see too many clear tric's. I am thinking 2 weeks is realistic thinking.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 2, 2012)

aye aye, id let em go another 1 1/2 - 2, then flush for 1 as well


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 2, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> aye aye, id let em go another 1 1/2 - 2, then flush for 1 as well


This really depends on how much they have "filled" out.(buds that is) If he has seen them significantly turn into solid nugs, then I would say it would be time to start dropping the PPM's starting this weekend and do the gradual taper until harvest!


----------



## rayishungry (Feb 3, 2012)

They are pretty solid. Not sure if I'll get much more weight on them. I may start flushing as soon as I see my 1st amber trichome.


----------



## mufastaa (Feb 3, 2012)

i just chopped a couple branches off my indica girl they other day. on the third one i felt bad because so many of the hairs were still white. she has been taking forever getting the stigmas to change color, shes been at about 50% for 2 weeks now and almost no growth. +im getting impatient and still spending way too much on weed. I think more of the pistils will change as it dries, which will take a week or more because my closet is right next to my tent and so has a lil higher humidity than i would want.
i cut off 3 of her strong tops, left three more on there, and also the 2 lesser tops. still havent touched my monster sativa girl, shes gonna need more time.
ill post pics when i charge the camera... the tops i cut look dank, although you can tell its a lil early.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 3, 2012)

^[B said:


> Slanty[/B];7046519]Looking great ray! I don't see too many clear tric's. I am thinking 2 weeks is realistic thinking.







Originally Posted by *TheGreenHornet*  

aye aye, id let em go another 1 1/2 - 2, then flush for 1 as well
* 
Slanty*; 

This really depends on how much they have "filled" out.(buds that is) If he has seen them significantly turn into solid nugs, then I would say it would be time to start dropping the PPM's starting this weekend and do the gradual taper until harvest!

^^^ Glad we got that out of the way. 1 1/2 - 2 weeks. then flush.


----------



## BluBerry (Feb 3, 2012)

*I like to use the disposable gloves Ray. You can get a box for a couple bucks with like 100 pair*


----------



## mufastaa (Feb 3, 2012)

so im trying to dry these three branches and im worried im doing it wrong. I have them in a small closet behind my tent and they have been hanging in the dark for a couple days, but today is day 3 and they still feel fresh, wet and sticky. i didnt have a fan in there, but i just put one in on low so there is now a slight breeze over the buds. im worried about mold on one and i opened it up, but i think it was just dense trichomes (hopefully). Advice please


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 3, 2012)

Mineralz said:


> Noice Slanty  +Rep for those..."Learning How To Roll" my ass lmao Btw, how was that G13!? I only assume it was amazing, but ya never know. I dig the screen as well...nylon fiber yea? 2" x 2"?


Here is a nicely cured nug I just pulled out of one of my jars from a G13xHaze run! Check this shit out! I love that saying; "A picture says 1000 words".


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 3, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> so im trying to dry these three branches and im worried im doing it wrong. I have them in a small closet behind my tent and they have been hanging in the dark for a couple days, but today is day 3 and they still feel fresh, wet and sticky. i didnt have a fan in there, but i just put one in on low so there is now a slight breeze over the buds. im worried about mold on one and i opened it up, but i think it was just dense trichomes (hopefully). Advice please


What is your RH in the room? That will be the major factor in drying time. Those look pretty dense, so unless your RH is below ~30, they will take a fair bit of time to dry!(not a bad thing) Just make sure your RH isn't too high, because that WILL promote mold.


----------



## rayishungry (Feb 4, 2012)

BluBerry said:


> *I like to use the disposable gloves Ray. You can get a box for a couple bucks with like 100 pair*


That's what I use, but I'd like to get the resin off to make finger hash. Can I get the stuff off or throw them out?



mufastaa said:


> so im trying to dry these three branches and im worried im doing it wrong. I have them in a small closet behind my tent and they have been hanging in the dark for a couple days, but today is day 3 and they still feel fresh, wet and sticky. i didnt have a fan in there, but i just put one in on low so there is now a slight breeze over the buds. im worried about mold on one and i opened it up, but i think it was just dense trichomes (hopefully). Advice please
> View attachment 2037161View attachment 2037162View attachment 2037163


Looks good to me. It can take 1-2 weeks to dry and another 1-2 to cure. Don't rush it and it will taste as good as it looks.

Day 48 trichomes

View attachment 2038736View attachment 2038735View attachment 2038737View attachment 2038739


----------



## Mineralz (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Ray I read somewhere on here that peeps will trim and when they're all done they throw their gloves in the freezer for a bit so they can just chip it off later? Not sure if it's true or not, but figured Id throw that out there


----------



## rayishungry (Feb 4, 2012)

Mineralz said:


> Hey Ray I read somewhere on here that peeps will trim and when they're all done they throw their gloves in the freezer for a bit so they can just chip it off later? Not sure if it's true or not, but figured Id throw that out there


I've tried it. Never been able to do it, but im just going to use the same pair the whole time and then maybe ill be able to after they turn black.


----------



## mufastaa (Feb 6, 2012)

I am smoking my own weed right now, and it looks like i will be for a long time. it doesnt smell great but it tastes and hits really nice, and its only gonna get better as it dries completely. great success 

thank you everyone for your help, its a win for all of us.

dwc.


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 7, 2012)

If you dried and cured it properly, it shouldn't have a lot of smell until you break/chop it up! 

I have been battling the craziest fungus gnat infestation for the past several days........ glad it happened now and not later in 12/12! Only a week in and seem to have it under control once again.

This is what my screen looked like:
 
2 weeks later:


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Feb 7, 2012)

Long live the DWC!! hip hip huzzah!


----------



## rayishungry (Feb 8, 2012)

Had to cut her up a little early. I have her in the cabinet with a dehumidifier running to keep the RH around 35-50%. She took me about 4 hours to cut and the scissor hash was great. Can't wait to make budder once the trim is all dry. Slant looks great. Hope you get those gnats takin care of. Will post smoke report once she's been dried and cured.


----------



## rayishungry (Feb 8, 2012)

rayishungry said:


> I've tried it. Never been able to do it, but im just going to use the same pair the whole time and then maybe ill be able to after they turn black.


Oh and you can just pick the resin right off when you have enough on the gloves.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Feb 17, 2012)

The latest pics from My Secret Garden. I have made some changes to my SCROG. I hung some FlashGro fabric and have now contained 2,000W in a 4'x4' area instead of all over an 8'x8' room. I don't know how much this increases the lumens but I'm guessing 40-50% or more maybe?

I also thinned out the fan leaves and trimmed away the growth under the screen. 

Ya'll feel free to throw some +rep my way!!!


View attachment 2064387

.


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 17, 2012)

Coming along nicely. Day 18 of 12/12.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Mar 18, 2012)

most current pics

View attachment 2074853


----------



## mufastaa (Mar 18, 2012)

like^ (where did the like button go??)

and this thread got pwned haha.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 18, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> like^ (where did the like button go??)
> 
> and this thread got pwned haha.


3-15 RIU was hacked, they restored the servers to an image taken on 2-20. so everything since then is gone.
no idea why they haven't restored the like button


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just took these pics of my ladies. WhiteWidow x BigBud


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 19, 2012)

bud....... p0rn....... fucking beautiful man.


----------



## mufastaa (Mar 19, 2012)

yeah wow. those are amazing.

i just got a little preview of what my blue chocolates will smell like from a fresh clone that i took, which has been stressed into growing trichomes. it smells awesome and sweet. like candy. no joke. i love it. ive rubbed that leaf like ten times now.


----------



## hpizzle (Mar 24, 2012)

probably some noob questions but i can't seem to figure it out
1.) How long do your planets have to be before you can but the screen on them?

2.) Do you have to top them to make them branch out so much or is that from the screen?


----------



## mufastaa (Mar 24, 2012)

1) about 3 weeks from seed.

2) yes its the best and easiest way. last time i tried one without and accidentally broke it in half trying to keep it under the screen.


----------



## hpizzle (Mar 24, 2012)

ahhh some much need answers thats man. but one last quest so after you top them do you put the screen on them and which to flowering?


----------



## mufastaa (Mar 24, 2012)

you can, and it would definately work.. but i give them like a week or so to get back to where they were. so like 3.5-4 weeks veg total.


----------



## mufastaa (Mar 24, 2012)

blue chocolate


responds well to topping? check.


----------



## iamAK47 (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw this youtube scrog / half vertical grow by budbook http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFS05dmlCBE&feature=related 
Its growing in soil but I wonder how big container would one need to get a plant this size in a dwc, anyone here got suggestions?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> Just took these pics of my ladies. WhiteWidow x BigBud


Very fucking nice hydro


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 31, 2012)

MMMMMMMMMMMMM................PURPLE!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 9, 2012)

looks delicious. im jealous


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 15, 2012)

Here are my girls... looks like they are getting bleached and some over fert problems, but otherwise ok.

I put some clearex into the reservoirs and let it circulate for 30 minutes a few days ago, then pumped all the water out and replaced them with fresh nutes and water in an attempt to get the over fed look out of them. 

The extrema is supposed to be chopped at 8 weeks, so that would only be a few more days, but the Herebei is supposed to go for 9 weeks, so I think I will let them both grow out until the Herebei is ready. I still need to look into it a bit more.

i also added a t5 panel in the hops they would fatten up a bit more before harvest.


View attachment 2123727View attachment 2123711View attachment 2123710View attachment 2123709View attachment 2123708View attachment 2123707View attachment 2123706View attachment 2123705View attachment 2123704View attachment 2123703View attachment 2123702View attachment 2123701View attachment 2123700View attachment 2123699View attachment 2123697View attachment 2123695View attachment 2123696View attachment 2123694View attachment 2123712View attachment 2123713View attachment 2123723View attachment 2123724View attachment 2123730View attachment 2123731View attachment 2123729View attachment 2123728View attachment 2123726View attachment 2123725View attachment 2123722View attachment 2123721View attachment 2123720View attachment 2123719View attachment 2123718View attachment 2123717View attachment 2123716View attachment 2123715View attachment 2123714View attachment 2123698


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 15, 2012)

imma change out my res's too, ive been lazy about it and i feel you on that "overfed look"

thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 16, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> imma change out my res's too, ive been lazy about it and i feel you on that "overfed look"
> 
> thanks for the inspiration


fuck you guys. changing res tonight. lol
(no offense meant)


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 16, 2012)

haha really, i dont think ive changed it completely once since the beginning of flower, now im at week 7. my ratios must be all off
shoulda done this a week ago , haven't even looked at my big girls roots in a few weeks since she's in back, only been using the "hold" feature on the tds meter, her roots are gonna be huge though i can feel it.

brewin up a new batch of tea  I added some last night to the clones in front whose roots were struggling and they're looking amazing this morning. very white roots, much bigger than yesterday, amazing.



keep this thread alive. I took off my scrog a couple weeks ago when i moved my clones in... but another will be coming.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;JnDYattQH3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnDYattQH3Y[/video]


ooohh yeaaa

gettin down tonight yall


----------



## Mauler57 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey all. Here's my little DWC 4x4 scrog at Day 36 of flower. 400 HPS, Vegged for 25 days. Lucas Formula with GH KoolBloom flower enhancer. 3 plants. 2 Critical Jacks and one Pineapple Chunk.


----------

